# Beautiful draw tool...a real work of art...



## GrouchoM (Mar 4, 2016)

@curmudgeonista I finally read the post from a few days back regarding you draw tool creation. Was clueless to what it was, til I saw the photo. Needless to say it was a work of art...great job. Hope you sell tons of them. Over the moon impressed.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you!

Should have news this week on availability.

For those not sure what we're talking about, here's a sneak-peek...

*Modus Cigar Tool* - Nubber in the top, Draw Tool in the bottom


----------



## azmadurolover (Apr 10, 2016)

looks like it was designed in a prison workshop......:nerd2:...... I want one!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

azmadurolover said:


> looks like it was designed in a prison workshop......:nerd2:...... I want one!


We only shank cigars that act up... and needle the good ones.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Should have news this week on availability.
> 
> ...


I saw the other thread showing the samples being tested. Very nicely done. Can't wait for availability and pricing.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I can personally attest to the craftsmanship, workmanship, quality and functionality of this tool - not to mention the obvious great looks!! Get this and you'll never need another nubber or draw tool ... unless you want 2 or 3 of these = ya know: one for the car, one for the house; one for travel, etc, etc


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Waiting on that availability news with bated breath


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Should have news this week on availability.
> 
> ...


It reminds me of those corn cob holders.










What do the notches in the last picture do?


----------



## fimpster (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow, these things look awesome! Whats the pricing @curmudgeonista ?


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

eliot said:


> It reminds me of those corn cob holders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said the same thing in the other thread lol. The notches latch on to the tobacco so when you pull out the draw tool it actually takes tobacco out instead of just pushing it aside. I THINK that's what it's for. Just conjecture.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

fimpster said:


> Wow, these things look awesome! Whats the pricing @*curmudgeonista* ?


They retail for $40. Maduro or Rosado, both the same.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I've used mine a few times. It's the Benz of cigar tools.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Great function and styling. I attract tight draws like moths to a flame, so this thing is a lifesaver. I love that it is a draw tool and nubber in one "package". Easy to transport, easy to operate, and built like a tank. Two thumbs way up!




- MG


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

MaxG said:


> Great function and styling. I attract tight draws like moths to a flame, so this thing is a lifesaver. I love that it is a draw tool and nubber in one "package". Easy to transport, easy to operate, and built like a tank. Two thumbs way up!
> 
> - MG


You MIGHT be smoking your sticks prematurely if you have that many draw issues.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Dope tools! Perfect for smoking in shady neighborhoods. If anyone acts up just stick em a few times & flee the scene!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Hudabear said:


> You MIGHT be smoking your sticks prematurely if you have that many draw issues.


Nah! Maxie knows. Tight draws kinda' go with the territory if you like medium RG's form a certain somewhere! What do you think inspired me to design it in the first place? On the upside, they're also the reason I felt compelled to include a nubber! :grin2:


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Nah! Maxie knows. Tight draws kinda' go with the territory if you like medium RG's form a certain somewhere! What do you think inspired me to design it in the first place? On the upside, they're also the reason I felt compelled to include a nubber! :grin2:


The design is so simple yet so elegant. Counting down the days to the debut. Only had one smoke from ISoM and the draw was very good. Some NC's irritate me though, but those are due to not enough rest. Hence my conclusion for max.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Nah! Maxie knows. Tight draws kinda' go with the territory if you like medium RG's form a certain somewhere! What do you think inspired me to design it in the first place? On the upside, they're also the reason I felt compelled to include a nubber! :grin2:


Yeah! What Monkey Man said!

- MG :vs_cool:


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.

ONYX should include one of these with each box of its CHURCHILLs


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

frankD said:


> .
> 
> ONYX should include one of these with each box of its CHURCHILLs


Good idea, but some drunk idiot would try to light it. Then I'd end up with a torched Modus.

I mean HE would, HE!!!

- MG


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

MaxG said:


> Good idea, but some drunk idiot would try to light it. Then I'd end up with a torched Modus. I mean HE would, HE!!!- MG


well IF fair is fair I suppose I should admit I might be that drunk idiot having over the years alighted newspapers, crossword puzzles and chairs ........ just to name a few examples...........and while I'm at it I might also mention I have smoked my share of cigars (real ones) backwards...........just sayin

frankD


----------



## Markstealth (Nov 13, 2015)

Very nice design. Where can I get one ?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Markstealth said:


> Very nice design. Where can I get one ?


Should be up on Amazon in about a week. Some B&M's shortly thereafter, starting mostly in the Southeast.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I wouldn't prop it if it wasn't all true.

Cross my heart and hope to die.
Stick a Modus in my eye.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

@curmudgeonista....how about signing a few with a sharpie and auctioning them off here on Puffers? Just an idea


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ranger0282 said:


> @*curmudgeonista*....how about signing a few with a sharpie and auctioning them off here on Puffers? Just an idea


Are you kidding? Why would anyone want one that I ruined with my chicken scratching?


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

To Lower the price of the dang thing....after you have ruined it....it will sell for half price


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

This is awesome. I'm definitely grabbing one as soon as they're out.


----------



## fimpster (Feb 24, 2016)

I'll be snagging one from Amazon for sure.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Excellent work Jack! @curmudgeonista


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

These look awesome! I'm crossing my fingers these can be shipped north eh. I've showed pictures to a couple people at work at they keep asking about it too. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

This is just a beautiful piece made all the better by how functional it is. Nice job!


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Finally. Roachclip for cigars


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

What a wonderful tool with great craftsmanship. It couldn't be better timing, because I just needed it and it was in my mailbox. Fired up a wet r&j real and it had a difficult draw. I used the tool and it is smoking great now. Already paying for itself because I have put out cigars with crappy draw. Its so unpleasant.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Just used mine for the first time yesterday. Perfect and beautiful.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Must . . . Have . . . One of these.

Am too impatient to search through all the past threads. If someone would provide the appropriate link for purchasing, it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Friends at my local cigar lounge will want these when I non chalantly pull it out and nub my delicious stoggie :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> Must . . . Have . . . One of these.
> 
> Am too impatient to search through all the past threads. If someone would provide the appropriate link for purchasing, it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Friends at my local cigar lounge will want these when I non chalantly pull it out and nub my delicious stoggie :vs_cool:


Pm @curmudgeonista. .it's his invention


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Thanks UBC03 - I appreciate it


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Start here, then PM me:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...22529-new-modus-cigar-tool-now-available.html


----------



## Turkmen (Nov 21, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> Must . . . Have . . . One of these.


I second that... Thanks again @curmudgeonista










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Start here, then PM me:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...22529-new-modus-cigar-tool-now-available.html


Will do


----------

